# How do you put youtube videos onto the Fire?



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd love to have a few of them d/l'd onto my Fire but I'm not sure how to do it. Can someone please tell me how? Do I need a special program or something?

Thanks


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

You do need an app for that. Here's a list:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_3/183-7833724-8704525?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=youtube+downloader&sprefix=You%2Cmobile-apps%2C310


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used the first one in that list, FREEdi YouTube Downloader, with great success.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much for all your help


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I've used the first one in that list, FREEdi YouTube Downloader, with great success.


Ditto and you can subscribe to channels with notifications.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

